# Heat & Glow FB Grand-S Peeling Firebox Paint



## Long Burn (May 18, 2011)

Just had the thermocouple replaced on my Heat & Glow FB Grand-S,(Prior Thread Below), which just turned two years old and the dealer technicaian showed me the paint is starting to flake and peel on the firebrick firebox. It just comes off when you touch it. He said he doesn't think it is a problem with the paint H&G uses but the surface of the ceramic firebox that the paint wont addhere to.

 Has anyone run into this problem with their HHT Product?

 I can't believe this is happening to a product that just completed two heating systems. 

 Seems like a very poor quality product or maybe I just got the lemon.

 Have any other owners experienced similar problems with their H&G FB Grand-S Inserts?

 Thanks

 L.B.


----------



## jtp10181 (May 18, 2011)

There was very much discussion about this a few years ago with a member here "Fire Bug" who was eventually banned for ranting on an on about everything and never really looking for help, just to complain. He has at least claimed he had one in which the paint was peeling, possibly 2 or 3, I cannot recall exactly.

Other than that I have never heard of it on here, or seen it myself.

All fall and winter we install between 3-6 Heat & Glo firebrick units per week (not only inserts, but mostly), this is now when business is slow. 5 years ago I would guess we installed at least 10 a week.

I have never seen one of our firebrick units have the paint flake off. The service and install crews report to me, so I would know about it.

Is it actually flaking off and peeling? Or is it where you touch the paint, it rubs off on your finger? The rubbing off I have seen a few times, typically with units that had a lot of debris inside such as white powder or sooting.

Did you have a tech out from the installing dealer? Did they say anything about contacting the manufacturer to see if there is a solution to the problem?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 18, 2011)

I sold Heat and Glo for years and never heard of that problem. I would make sure it's the paint peeling and not a buildup of soot on the surface that looks like paint flaking off. I would contact the dealer you bought it from or Heat and Glo for support.


----------



## Long Burn (May 18, 2011)

JTP & Pyro,

 I had installing dealer send their technician out to replace the thermalcouple which went bad and he is the one that said the paint is comming of the firebrick firebox. There were several small spots on the firebrick and he touched one of them with is finger and he told me the paint was comming off and he didn't wan't to clean the firebrick because he feared that he would only take more off with his vacum cleaner brush when he was cleaning the firebox.

 He showed me what was on his finger and it was a powdery residue that was the same color that the firebrick was painted, sort of a tan color.


Thanks

L.B.


----------



## Fsappo (May 18, 2011)

I would ask the dealer to either replace or repaint.  I sold heat n glo for 14 years and never had an issue like that with the paint.


----------



## webbie (May 23, 2011)

I have a Lennox DV double sided FP and some of the buff paint is flaking off in the interior. No big deal, IMHO....probably either a batch of steel which was not cleaned well enough (had oils on it before paint) or...possibly could be moisture and other stuff from the NG as well as the high humidity in our area.

Someday - maybe - I will repaint it, but not soon......


----------



## Long Burn (May 23, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I have a Lennox DV double sided FP and some of the buff paint is flaking off in the interior. No big deal, IMHO....probably either a batch of steel which was not cleaned well enough (had oils on it before paint) or...possibly could be moisture and other stuff from the NG as well as the high humidity in our area.
> 
> Someday - maybe - I will repaint it, but not soon......



 This is not a big deal if the paint is all black high temp stove paint on a metal firebox but how do you paint the motor joints and the firebrick design that is found on the H&G FB Grand-S and many other Firebrick Models?

 Does H&G or HHT have a template for this purpose?

Thanks

L.B.


----------



## jtp10181 (May 24, 2011)

Long Burn said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, actually they do have a repair / paint kit that can be ordered. A skilled painter can repaint the firebox to a factory finish. We actually repainted one of our showroom displays from an almond firebox to the stratford red / brown brick color when the model changed colors. That prevented us from having to tear the fireplace out. No one could tell it was repainted unless I told them about.

Have you talked to dealer yet about how they are going to fix it?


----------

